# Is there anyone who works with animals on here?



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi All,

Im looking for people who have jobs working with animals for some help. Im looking for people in the following professions or people who know about the following professions for some help on writing job description articles. I will pay people for their help. Please PM me for more info.

1) Veterinary Surgeons
2) Veterinary Nurses
3) Veterinary Assistants
4) Veterinary Receptionists
5) Veterinary Administrators
6) Dog Groomers
7) Dog Walkers
8) Zoology
9) Dog Trainers
10) Dog Handlers
11) Any other jobs relating to working with animals or pets....

Thanks
Mark


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

I am a rescue re-homing co-ordinator and happy to help if you need me.


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi

Thanks for reply, I will pm you regarding this shortly.

Many Thanks
Mark


----------



## lucysnewmum (Feb 25, 2010)

i am a dog trainer/behaviourist. glad to help if i can


----------



## pet artist (Apr 28, 2010)

A friend of mine who is a qualified vet does acupuncture for pain treatments with dogs and cats. She says it's very efficient, for instance with arthritis. She's based in North Norfolk, but I'm sure there will be others in the UK.
her website: Acupuncture - pain treatment for dogs and cats by Judith Ellis, Veterinary Surgeon


----------



## Colleen omelia (May 17, 2010)

I'm an animal carer and do dog walking etc...


----------



## happy-chappies (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi,

I am a security dog handler and i also own a animal care company. If you need any help or any more information feel free to email me on [email protected]

Regards
Luke


----------



## sher142 (May 21, 2010)

I am a dog trainer and used to be a vet nurse/receptionist/administrator (they weren't separate jobs then!!), would be pleased to help.


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

i am an animal care assistant and home checker in an animal welfare centre?


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm a volunteer dog walker.


----------



## bevstretton (Jan 12, 2010)

l am a registered animal therapist offering homoeopathy, canine massage & herbalist.

Have worked alongside vets in Lincs & Cambs, saving more pets from being put to sleep when orthodox medicines have failed, featured in dog world and reccommeded by wathram, if l can help an animal l will do m y very best


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Mark I have pm you.

Been in the pet care industry now for 13 years if I can help


----------

